# HP/Compaq nx6110 will not even power up



## Eurostar (Nov 20, 2007)

Ok so my Compaq nx6110 will not even power up when I press the power button. When I plug the computer into the wall, the green lightning bolt comes up which means the laptop is all charged up. However when I press power nothing happens. I've tried re-seating the memory on the bottom side of the laptop and that doesn't change anything. I'm pretty good with electronics and I've taken apart and repaired my old laptop before, so I was wondering if anyone had any clue what could be going on here and what kind of stuff I would need to fix it? I'm planning on opening up the laptop soon and seeing whats going on, but it'd be nice to have a plan first.

Let me know what you think.


----------



## kraftwerk (Sep 15, 2007)

From HP's literature, it would appear that this model was introduce in 2005, and as a consequence, is no longer sold. I would hazard a guess that the battery may be dead. Unless you can test the battery to verify this, you could try removing the battery and attempt to power the PC on with the charger attached. If it works, the battery needs replacing.


----------



## Eurostar (Nov 20, 2007)

yeah i already tried taking the battery out and trying it just plugged in. have also tried it with another power source at radio shack.


----------



## kraftwerk (Sep 15, 2007)

It might then be a similar problem as the one I encountered about a year ago with Dell D500(?)s - a problem with the motherboard. If your nx6110 is still in warranty, talk to HP. Their warranty checker webpage should be here: http://www4.itrc.hp.com/service/ewarranty/warrantyInput.do?admit=-938907319+1195599020030+28353475


----------



## chasstuart (Oct 18, 2008)

I have an nx 6110 that I can get to HP splash the f10 "bios"ram start, test memory that comes up ok I replaced hard drive but it still won't test(greyed out) or boot. Can't boot from dvd. any suggestions, is the motherboard toast? Disk controller?


----------



## chinpira (Jan 19, 2009)

I had the exact same situation on my kids nx 6110. Since the light was flashing I ASSUMED that the power supply was good. I had checked the voltage using a cheap analog meter, and it looked about right. 

The battery on this laptop has been completely dead for over 6 months. I suspected that the battery that was so dead that it had become dangerous, and that some special circuitry was automatically shutting it down. I borrowed a neighbor kids nx 6110 to try switching batteries. Nothing. Just out of curiosity I plugged their power supply in. VOILA! After rechecking my own power supply with a digital volt meter, voltage was fluctuating and maxing out at 17.4 volts, not the required 18.5 +/- 5% volts. A search on ebay got me a brand new replacement power supply for under $17 delivered. Problem fixed. 

BTW, you can get replacement batteries for under $45 (delivered) off of ebay.


----------



## chuffzilla (Jun 21, 2010)

I work in the IT department for a medium sized company and have now seen 3 NX6110s die 

either they do nothing (no power no lights) 
or they show a charge but when you boot them up you get a blue screen about half way through boot up.

I have tried many things to sort the problems out which may help:
remove the ram (as faulty ram may stop the laptop from booting)
re seat the Hard drive
change the power supply
change the battery 
charge the battery for 12 hours before turning on (if the battery is completely drained it wont even attempt to turn on) 

In my case none of the above worked and I now have a small pile of expensive paperweights on my desk. 

from trolling about on various forums and looking on eBay for spares, it seems that this particular laptop either has some problems with it power input or the mainboard which seems to just die after a couple of years and the only solution is to replace the mainboard or CPU (which costs about £100)

only advice i would give to anyone else who is having this problem is to never buy one of the really cheap knock off power supplies, I got a couple which all had the wrong fuse in and instantly failed the PAT test.


----------

